# Frog Emergency!!!



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:help: So sorry to interrupt the kitten suspense, but I'm hoping for some advice on Xena, my African Clawed Frog! She squeezed through the tiniest gap I left in the lid :mecry:& I've torn my house apart to no avail. Has anyone had any experience with these weird creatures? I'm wondering if they tend to head downwards looking for water, or anything else that might give me a clue to where to concentrate my search. How long can a fully aquatic frog live without water? She's about 3" long not including legs, & pretty fat. Do you think she could find shallow pans of water if I set them around? I know she can barely see, but maybe she could smell it if I used her familiar tank water? She seems incredibly stupid, but I suppose there's nothing to lose by trying it, except wet socks when I forget I put them there. Anyone have any suggestions on tricks to attract or detect her? I could even try putting Stanley, her mate, in a shallow dish on the floor if I can put some kind of screen over it so he doesn't go committing suicide too.

HELP FAST PLEASE! :worried:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you find her.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I would look under things. End tables, bookshelves, coffee tables. I bet hes squeezed himself into a very small space. They breathe air so you arent fighting time on that.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks! I'm putting pans of frog water all over my house while I wait for advice. I'm on one amphibian forum too. Hoping for some help soon--someone found theirs barely alive after 2 days & I'm not sure when she got out as they only eat a few times a week.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

look anywhere that is shaded or cool. Tile floors, the space between the counter and the kitchen floors, etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, hope you find her.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the good suggestions, everyone. I still haven't found her, so I'll concentrate on the tiled areas & make sure to check in even the tiniest corners. After all, the gap she squeezed through to go on this suicide mission was only about a half inch.

She does breathe air but being fully aquatic she will dry out if I din't find her soon.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. I've never lost a frog, but I have lost a hamster. I used peanut butter to lure her out and catch her. Is there some tasty (and probably smelly) treat you could leave out?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That's too bad.

Hope she shows up soon.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you find her yet?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh no, I use to have frogs, Loved them!
I hope you end up finding her safe and sound!!


----------



## Sunflower4me (Mar 6, 2017)

Good luck on your frog hunt! You probably already looked there, but did you check inside the filter? I had a friend that had one push up the lid on the filter and was hiding inside the water compartment by the filter.

I had an albino African clawed frog once and she got out of her tank one morning. I looked everywhere for her and right as I was about to go out the door, she hopped out from under the stand her tank was sitting on... She was covered in dust and pet hair...so I rinsed her off and put her back in her tank and covered the tiny hole she had to of escaped through and it never happened again.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Any update on her?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

? We lost a frog once. Found it dried up in a clean diaper. Yuck.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ew. :?

Catharina? I'm hoping no news is good news


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

No, it's bad news. Sunflower was right--though I did check the filter TWICE, she must have been hiding under the media. Around the 4th day of her absence the filter got noisy & when I took things apart I found that she had fairly recently gotten sucked up against the pump intake, couldn't get away, & drowned. It was really sad & I was kicking myself for not moving things around when I looked in there. I still don't know how she hid herself; she was huge.

Now her poor mate, Stanley, is depressed & hiding all the time. They aren't allowed to be sold in my state or even the neighboring state. I have to make a big road trip to find another, & that's not even possible till summer.

Thanks everyone for trying to help!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh man  So sorry.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww I'm so sorry


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Can a "friend" ship them to you?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...that's so sad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

sadly I can't get them here in BFE, they have these weird fire toads everywhere tho?

Sorry


----------

